#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  i am disgusted

## grbree

well like the title says i am disgusted, with the closemindedness and ingnorance of others it makes me sick and the anger inside me reaches a boiling point when i talk to these ppl who are so unwilling to even consider the possibility that other ppl are right :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## zero

aww yes the every one has an [email protected]@ an they all stink ppl, opinions and the dislike of them. if i am right then how could you be huh. it is a dilemma of the human mind...can i be right an wrong at the same time? or am i right? or am i wrong? 

most don't consider any but there own point and thus the travesty in which I am in agreement with you.

----------


## grbree

i am always open to other ideas and beleifs nd constantly changing and tempering ,mine not by what i think is right but always keeping in mind that i have no idea and am prolly wrong, but there is the one person in my life i consider family who is of such ignorance that he can not even admit he is wrong when it comes to the simplest things, the last time i talked him it made me physically ill, sometimes i am ashamed of being human.

----------


## devakxes

A couple things to keep in mind with issues on closed mindedness.

They are people too. They bleed like you do. They cry like you do. They die like you do. However, it doesn't give them the right to treat you like **** and view you as lesser. It doesn't give you the right either to treat them like **** and view them as lesser. Everyone is a person and trying to get through life the best way they can, but people are flawed and can't see the other side of things.... It is those people who REFUSE to see your view point that are slime... but even they have a reason behind their thinking. 

If everyone could stop limiting themselves with Expectations... (a form of Maya-Illusion), then everyone could live happily with one another. However, this cannot happen when everyone is conditioned not to be themselves.

----------


## grbree

i accept them for who thy are and i would never try to change them, it just makes me sad and whole bunch else that they will always be stuck in there one facet of knowledge in the infinitismal sided jewel of life. :Sad:

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Truth is rarely so binary as we would like to think. It is mutable and one must realize that many of the truths we cling to are no more than artifacts of our particular perception of reality. Why waste your energy in fruitless aggravation when it could be applied to more fruitful avenues. I think one of the key aspects of magic is the ability to control and harness one's emotional energy towards a constructive end as opposed to wasting it.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Meditation, personal energy work, external workings. Anything which puts the energy to use in a constructive way instead of just venting it out into nothingness. Someone wrongs you and you get angry. You can yell and swear at them or you can sit and brood but, that doesn't accomplish anything. Someone goes out of their way to do something nice for you and you get happy. You can hug them and thank them and show them affection but, that also accomplishes nothing in the end. It is better to harness those energies towards an actual goal or end.

To steal from Bruce Lee, Magic is not about exhibition of technique. You need emotional content. It's this simple truth that leads many neophytes to give up because they cannot get the ritual to function and that is, in large part, due to the fact that they are doing by rote, much like we say the Pledge of Allegiance in school. What also becomes a stumbling block is the inability to focus the emotional content in a useful way once it is harnessed. This can only be accomplished by a disciplined mind, properly honed and trained and, most importantly, self aware.

----------


## grbree

i agree with you vir sapiens and i try every second of every day to focus my my "mind" and "emotions" to some goal or ends, i just have problems contolling very strong emotions, as wich everyones does cept for those who have earned the title "master", but i get better at it every day bit by bit.

----------


## Jarhog

It helps me to keep in mind that I was one of those closed minded people 10 or so years ago. If I am not careful become just as set in my occult mindset that I might as well be that closed minded bi-polar mind set person again. 

In my mind truth changes as the world changes so we must always examine how we are and change with it.

----------


## grbree

lol esoterica although i am pained sometimes by their ignorance i find it greatly amusing to watch them work themselves into a heart attack in anger at the mere idea of their religions and beleifs to be wrong. :Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## grbree

the majority of wich i met yes, simply mention the idea life beyond life that is''nt heaven or hell related and they pick up and go to another room, yes the majority I have met fall in that categorie.
whereas ive met a few who tried to think of such concepts and fully considered what i said and then told me that they do not beleive or think that things like that are possible, i have great respect for them because it went against the grain for them but they did consider it and try to understand it.

so no i do not beleive all christians are stupid to do that would ...well stupid, just like saying those who beleive in demons and magick are stupid, some are who only say they beleive because their lookin to make some money, giving just one opinion to a single subject is ignorant.

i mean i dont put my opinion on all of humanity because i know it's not true or right to do that.


esoterica you are not ignorant when i say ignorant i mean unwilling to consider or even try to understand something, most likely you ARE here to learn.

----------


## zero

most of the time there is no real discussion with Christians only conversion, because they are right and what is written is set in stone.

the other side of ignorance is unlearned or learning, so we are all ignorant in something/s. its like being a noob.

----------


## grbree

ah yes good point zero, but i tend to think those are two diffrent things but seeing as how the english vocabulary is not so much as concerned with correctly defining things but more with how to shorten saying these things, it realy needs 2 different words.

----------


## grbree

quote-the other side of ignorance is unlearned or learning, so we are all ignorant in something/s. its like being a noob. -quote by zero

that is what i was reffering to kh5.

----------


## zero

noob basically means the same thing as ignorance though a little different noob means green, new, unlearned or not knowing, and making mistakes a novice would make. as ignorance is basically the same but more in a uninformed point. an then the uber ignorant those who do not even try to understand as grbree expressed. or maybe stubbornly ignorant lol.

----------


## grbree

thank you zero for going into detail on that youve added some new words to my vocabulary. :Big Grin:

----------


## tram

> aww yes the every one has an [email protected]@ an they all stink ppl, opinions and the dislike of them. if i am right then how could you be huh. it is a dilemma of the human mind...can i be right an wrong at the same time? or am i right? or am i wrong? 
> 
> most don't consider any but there own point and thus the travesty in which I am in agreement with you.


Nobody nor anything is right or wrong. That is the only thing that is right.

----------


## angeress

I am actually disgusted with certain sorts who think they are something special when they are not. I have a online pal and she can spot a fraud and a fluke very, very easily.
Hey OP do not waste your time with these people at all.

----------


## Aradia

WOW. Isabeau. Where do you come up with these sayings?

----------


## Aradia

Wow. You have been a busy little bee, huh?

----------


## Aradia

Don't be too busy, Isabeau. Relax and take a break.  :Smile:

----------


## Vermillion

"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."

I think too many people are looking at things from the perspective of who's right and who's wrong, and worrying too much about being right. People are so scared to be wrong or to make mistakes.

----------

